# Choosing the right filter



## Steveb7 (23 Sep 2019)

Currently have a 180l medium planted tank with a average fish count, tetras etc. Running an eheim experience 250 ( stated 700lph) and a 2000lph powerhead to help with flow and better injected co2 distribution. Would like to get rid of the powerhead and upgrade to a higher rated lph filter as this one just isnt keeping the tank as clean as I would like.
What do people recommend ,oase 600, eheim pro 4 600, fluval 407 to name a few I've looked at. Going by the 10x turnover the fluval 407 has the highest output but is still only 1450lph .any help is welcomed thanks in advance.


----------



## Kezzab (23 Sep 2019)

Hi, this isnt hugely helpful, but i think any one of them. All good brands. You could maybe go up a size to get the flow, or add 2 filters. Id be looking for deals and chooisng whatever isthe best price.
K


----------



## Shinobi (23 Sep 2019)

In my experience I'd rather go for 2x smaller filters with a more gentle flow, rather than a single unit with the 10x turnover rule.

For my 180L I use two units of JBL 901, one of which will be switched with a ADA ES-600 (that on paper has a even lower turnover). I rarely get BBA, but when I do it's always on hardscape in areas with a large amount of flow, so I try to avoid this by circulating the water from both ends more gently - really helped a lot, most fish prefer this and you get to have a larger media capacity


----------



## Millns84 (23 Sep 2019)

The problem with canisters vs powerheads is that the pump power of the canister is greatly reduced at the output. The stated flow is literally just the power of the motor within the canister. 

To add to the equation things like media, head height and type of output also impact on flow rate and only some manufacturers state actual turnover. Even then, that's just as standard so if you change media there's no telling what flow you'll get. 

I'd recommend an Aquael Ultramax 2000 or JBL E1902. Yes, they'll lose some flow but they'll both put out more than the filters you've listed with the added bonus of prefilters and larger media capacity.

You can get the Aquael extremely cheap direct from Poland, like half price once postage is factored in.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (24 Sep 2019)

I would get two Hydor Pro 600 from Aquaristic, extremely cheap and excellent quality.


----------



## Steveb7 (24 Sep 2019)

I like the look of the aquael ultramax.great write ups and spec.ive seen a few posts about early ones having a few leaks but an updated version has this fixed.if I were to buy one, how would I know which version I would be getting?


----------



## Onoma1 (24 Sep 2019)

Steveb7 said:


> I like the look of the aquael ultramax.great write ups and spec.ive seen a few posts about early ones having a few leaks but an updated version has this fixed.if I were to buy one, how would I know which version I would be getting?


I bought one a few months back. Amazing filter.


----------

